# knot here



## knot (Apr 5, 2007)

I thought I would use this forum topic to introduce myself and my new collecting obsession. 

I like fine craftsmanship and can see artistry in anything well built. I especially have an affinity towards tools, like leatherman, and knives.

My collections are gone due to a burglary and i'm at the age where my last parent (mom) needs care, so my life is on hold as well as my collecting. 

I've always liked flashlights and someone gave me a two C-cell Dorcy. I thought it was really nice and bright but lacked the ability to throw light at a distance. I figured that was it for LED lights - bright but only for close range until.........

I exited a freeway off ramp, during the day and a couple days ago, and turned left and there was some bright light facing my car in the middle of the steet. It was bright enough that I couldn't miss it. Initially, while driving past it, I thought it was some sort of [size=-1]white phosphorus [/size]flare but there was no smoke and besides, what would something like that be burning in the middle of the street. I pulled over and picked it up. *It was beat up, scratched and looked like has been run over a few times.* When I got home, I tried to take the batteries out but the body isn't exactly round anymore so I had to strike it against my hand several times. I replaced the 3AAA batteries and turned it on. *I could not believe the amount of light that this little flashlight produced!* There is MUCH more light than the Dorcy light and with only one LED! My opinion about LED lights have changed!

I proceeded to google search *Coast Lenser V2* and found some information about this and other flashlights. There is no way I could afford a flashlight like this. I had no idea how expensive flashlights have gotten and how advanced they've become...until....

I arrived at OWL's site. I've got the bug now! I'm craving high tech flashlights. I know it's crazy but I can't help it. I still want my tactical folders and leatherman tool replaced but I had no insurance - but this flashlight thing I have is new! I read "Owl's LED Lenser V2 3w, Modded article and now I want a three watt flashlight or perhaps modify this one (providing no one posts a lost and found poster on the lightposts by the freeway). Why? For the same reason I want a high powered blue laser beam - I love technology and fine craftsmanship.

Oh yeah, I really like binoculars as well. I have a German WW2 I bought at the Goodwill store. The optics are still aligned but it too is very beat up!


----------



## bridgman (Apr 5, 2007)

OK, you're going to have fun here. Seriously, I stumbled across this site a few months ago and had no idea what could be done with easy-to-get flashlights. 

>>Modded article and now I want a three watt flashlight

Three watts ? Pah !!

20+ watt flashlights are easy to build, 35-watt flashlights need a bit of soldering and tweaking to get the most out of them, and 100-watt flashlights need some real care and skill. The 600-watt flashlights using big-*** aircraft landing lights are probably a bit of overkill but maybe in a few months...

You're going to have a lot of fun here.


----------



## knot (Apr 5, 2007)

bridgman said:


> OK, you're going to have fun here. Seriously, I stumbled across this site a few months ago and had no idea what could be done with easy-to-get flashlights.
> 
> >>Modded article and now I want a three watt flashlight
> 
> ...



I don't doubt you. Several years ago I made a 12 volt halogen mountain bike light from a 12 volt sealed mini bulb (built in reflector) from a hardware store. Granted, it didn't stay bright very long and the battery fit the water bottle holder, oddly and was heavy - but it sure was brighter than any bike light I've ever owned! 

I've toyed with the idea of fitting it into my D cell maglite (that is missing the bulb retainer for the last several years) because it's a perfect fit - but the power requirements........besides, there's LEDs now!

The 3 watt I was referring to is this one: http://www.e-f-w.com/community/content.php?cid=4d0881b28fc3e0d06800e6b996dc31fa which throws out considerably more light than standard. I'm interested in as much light as possible in the smallest frame, with some consideration in operating time.

BTW, it looks like some domain squatter got a hold of Dat2Zip's Sandwich Shoppe domain. Is there a new one?


----------



## knot (Apr 6, 2007)

I can remove the sharp edges of the impact marks with increasing the grit of sandpaper, because it really looks like it's been through hell, but does anyone know how I can make this flashlight body round again? Removing the battery pack is a chore.


----------



## jumpstat (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi knot, Welcome to CPF, take your time to surf around. You have any queries, search through the database, can't find what you are looking for, then fire away,I am sure there are many like minded persons here willing to help you.

Have fun......


----------



## ricecookery (Apr 8, 2007)

knot said:


> but does anyone know how I can make this flashlight body round again? Removing the battery pack is a chore.


 
Have you tried gently tapping the oval part of the body with a rubber hammer untill it is round again?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Apr 8, 2007)

knot said:


> I can remove the sharp edges of the impact marks with increasing the grit of sandpaper, because it really looks like it's been through hell, but does anyone know how I can make this flashlight body round again? Removing the battery pack is a chore.


 Bench vise...

Proceed with caution, or you'll crack the cell tube. You will need to carefully over bend to get the shape back. The rubber hammer idea is great too, also a dead blow hammer would work well.

Have fun,

TB


----------



## knot (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. I will try a rubber mallet since that's all I have.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 14, 2007)

I see some funny thread titles down the line.


----------



## Pellidon (Apr 14, 2007)

knot said:


> I don't doubt you. Several years ago I made a 12 volt halogen mountain bike light from a 12 volt sealed mini bulb (built in reflector) from a hardware store. Granted, it didn't stay bright very long and the battery fit the water bottle holder, oddly and was heavy - but it sure was brighter than any bike light I've ever owned!
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of fitting it into my D cell maglite (that is missing the bulb retainer for the last several years) because it's a perfect fit - but the power requirements........besides, there's LEDs now!
> 
> ...



Sandwich Shoppe is the new site.


----------

